# Doggy Day Care, Altrincham



## Thedoggyhouse

There is a new dog daycare centre opening in Altrincham, we have the ultimate play centre for dogs. Your dog will exercise, play,socialise and have fun all day. We can offer a pick up and drop off service if required. Opening times are 7:30am to 6:30pm weekdays. Check out our website, The Doggy House
Hope to see you all there.


----------

